# Starting a Flooring Business



## cooper04

I am a college student with a unwavering interest in contracting and construction. I am seriously thinking of starting a flooring business providing contractors and the general public with flooring materials and installation. However, I am not sure how contractors purchase their flooring materials. I was wondering if you all could give any comments or pointers to keep in mind. All advice negative or positive is welcome.


----------



## dirt diggler

if you're interested in contracting/construction --- why are you going into wholesale??


----------



## Donedat

My advice is get a job. Your unwavering interest only goes so far as the fact that you have zero experience. Get a job at a lumber store, a carpet store or some similar place. Don't quit college. Get a business degree of some sort and take some classes on industry and pay your way through with a low level job within your area of interest.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

Donedat has posted some outstanding advice for you. Interest, does not a business owner make. Education, experience, and the un-wavering ability to _work hard_ are some of the necessary requirements.


----------



## brent3369

I am opening a tile, laminate and hardwood store in august. I have been working in various trades(auto body, machinist,house framing, residential and commercial painting, drywall, finnish carpentry, cabinets, roofing, siding, etc.) for the past 20 years. For the past 2 years I have been doing complete renovations. 

This kind of experience will help greatly in my latest venture. There is nothing more valuable than experience.


----------



## floorman

I get the biggest kick out of these salesman types who dont have a clue as to how to about laying a floor.All they know is the names of the product and the price they can sell it for and they think that they can continually make a profit out of cookie cutter estimates.things like i want u guys to geta thousand feet of vct on this cause that is what they did on the last one.the only problem with that is the last one was 30,000 open feet with very few cuts and no "hot" cuts and this one is cutting 3 walls in a classroom with 12 hot cuts including 3 different doorways to cut in and getting only 1500 feet a day with 1 journeyman and three cubs.AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh! drives me nuts.
Listen to what these guys are tellin ya and get you a job as a flooring apprentice somewhere and work for a while in the trade you wanting set a fire with new and exciting ways of screwing people.Cause that is what is going to happen if you go into this thing blind.Regardless of what you and alot of other people think thise trade does require knowledge and experience to mkae these things last,otherwise it's like pissin in the wind:no:


----------



## mark755

I'm interested in doing floor installation on a part time basis. I've done three houses so far (friends and relatives) and do very good work, but I'm not a licensed contractor. I don't plan to to this as a career, just for some extra cash. I'm a perfectionist and would guarantee all of my work.

Can someone suggest the best ways to go about getting some projects? Would I need to work under a contractor as a subcontractor? Or perhaps just placing an ad in the local Pennysaver? I'm aware that one needs to get insurance.


----------



## Donedat

You might want to work for a general contractor and just lay his floors and maybe do some finish carpentry here and there.


----------



## mark755

I was just wondering how easy/hard it is for flooring pros in general to get projects (this question relates more to the state of the industry and competition, than to your personal situation).

Do most of you have no problem filling up your schedules (assuming you have a good reputation and do effective marketing), or do you need to really hustle to find work? Is competition very stiff and the market oversaturated with flooring people?

Does most of your business come from word of mouth referrals, or do you also get a lot of business through advertising? If so, what are the best places to advertise? How much of your time is spent on marketing and drumming up business, vs. actually working on projects?

I live in Southern California, where housing is booming, but then again, the competition is probably stiffer as well. Thanks.


----------



## Bob Kovacs

mark755 said:


> I was just wondering how easy/hard it is for flooring pros in general to get projects (this question relates more to the state of the industry and competition, than to your personal situation).
> 
> Do most of you have no problem filling up your schedules (assuming you have a good reputation and do effective marketing), or do you need to really hustle to find work? Is competition very stiff and the market oversaturated with flooring people?
> 
> Does most of your business come from word of mouth referrals, or do you also get a lot of business through advertising? If so, what are the best places to advertise? How much of your time is spent on marketing and drumming up business, vs. actually working on projects?
> 
> I live in Southern California, where housing is booming, but then again, the competition is probably stiffer as well. Thanks.


The first thing you want to do if you live in California is get a license- otherwise you're breaking the law, and just making it more difficult for the legitimate, licensed contractors to make a living. They already have to compete with the rest of the fly-by-nighters who hire Mexicans off the street corner for $10/day- isn't that enough?

To get licensed, you'll need 4 years of experience working in the trades, so my advice would be to get a job with a local flooring installer. The experience will go a long way in making you a strong business owner.

Bob


----------



## mark755

Well, I certainly don't want to do anything illegal. I have a college degree, so my work requirement would only be two years, not four. Does anyone know if there's a "total hours" requirement as well (e.g. is four years of part time experience sufficient, or does it require a 40 hrs/week full time job?). Can I work independently and have a supervising contractor just inspect my work and sign off on it for two years? 

Also, I noticed the following exemption on the CA licensing board's website : "Sale or installation of finished products that do not become a fixed part of the structure;"

Since I would specialize in floating, laminate flooring and would not do hardwood, vinyl or other types of flooring, I might be exempt, since floating floors might not be considered to be a "fixed part of the structure" (aside from the mouldings). In fact, one advantage of these floors is that they can be removed and installed into a new home when the owners move (not that anyone actually does this). This is often mentioned in the flooring marketing materials. 

If someone can reply to my original questions, that would be great.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

So your business plan is to install only laminate floors? Good luck with that. I am in agreement with everyone else above....GET SOME EXPERIENCE....no offense, but coming from someone who has quite a bit in the field of question, it sounds as if you have none. A Saturday afternoon "class" at Home Depot does not qualify you...nor does installing a few rooms for some friends or family. They are not going to pick your work apart or expect the same results as a paying customer who doesn't know you from Adam....if they wanted "homeowner" results, they woulda done it themselves. 

Since you are a Pro and ready to accept paying customers I have a few questions for you.

1 Do you own or have access to a moisture meter? Do you know what one is and how to use it?

2 Whats the difference between Direct Pressure and High Pressure laminates.

3 What are the maximum substrate flatness specifications for installing laminate flooring?

4 What is the longest run or greatest installed area before an expansion break must be used?

5 What are the expansion space requirements? Do they change depending on installation time relavent to season? Area? 

6 What precautions or extra steps should be used when installing in "wet" areas?

I'm not trying to be condescending, just giving you food for thought. When you begin accepting payment for a service, you better know what the heck you're doing....sometimes we don't know what we don't know. Good luck, hope you got some answers here.


----------



## mdshunk

For what it's worth... I've observed that most of the floor installation subcontractors in my area seem to be unofficially "connected" to one flooring store or another. Sure, you can hire them directly to install your floor if you know who they are, but they seem to mostly do the work for a particular flooring store.


----------



## mark755

Thanks for the input. I can understand some defensiveness...perhaps it reflects a harsh competitive environment. I do plan to get the necessary experience before putting myself out there. Just trying to get an idea of the business prospects of starting a flooring business.

Any idea what a fair hourly wage would be to work as a journeyman/apprentice for a contractor?


----------



## Donedat

I am an independent flooring contractor. I advertise and do all my work based on that and word-of-mouth. I actually shy away from flooring stores because they ultimately want to control me so they can get rich. I don't play that game.

I work mainly for homeowners. I do work for a handfull of contractors throughout the year though.


----------



## struggling

PrecisionFloors said:


> Donedat has posted some outstanding advice for you. Interest, does not a business owner make. Education, experience, and the un-wavering ability to _work hard_ are some of the necessary requirements.


  Experience I have, about 8 or 9 months as a floorin insstaller for a family member who subcontracted for Empire. Work hard, I believe in it and I'm willing to do that. Education I finished highschool no trades just started flooring because I needed a job, didn't really think I'd last long at this type of work because I was a factory type of man. Now that I have tried laying floor I love it, and of course the money it could bring in. So what I'm asking is how does a guy like myself get in to this business for himself?


----------



## struggling

PrecisionFloors said:


> So your business plan is to install only laminate floors? Good luck with that. I am in agreement with everyone else above....GET SOME EXPERIENCE....no offense, but coming from someone who has quite a bit in the field of question, it sounds as if you have none. A Saturday afternoon "class" at Home Depot does not qualify you...nor does installing a few rooms for some friends or family. They are not going to pick your work apart or expect the same results as a paying customer who doesn't know you from Adam....if they wanted "homeowner" results, they woulda done it themselves.
> 
> Since you are a Pro and ready to accept paying customers I have a few questions for you.
> 
> 1 Do you own or have access to a moisture meter? Do you know what one is and how to use it?
> 
> 2 Whats the difference between Direct Pressure and High Pressure laminates.
> 
> 3 What are the maximum substrate flatness specifications for installing laminate flooring?
> 
> 4 What is the longest run or greatest installed area before an expansion break must be used?
> 
> 5 What are the expansion space requirements? Do they change depending on installation time relavent to season? Area?
> 
> 6 What precautions or extra steps should be used when installing in "wet" areas?
> 
> I'm not trying to be condescending, just giving you food for thought. When you begin accepting payment for a service, you better know what the heck you're doing....sometimes we don't know what we don't know. Good luck, hope you got some answers here.


  Thanks alot man you know how to shadder a mans dreams, just kidding. Actually I can't tell you the answer to any of your questions, but I'm willing to learn and I learn fast. I know it can't be learned over night or even in a matter of months. Look all the text book stuff is good and all and I'll admit I'm gonna need it, but at the same time you show me how to do it and I can I actually pretty good haven't had any complaints and again I have worked for Empire.


----------



## rusty baker

Working for Empire is not a great reference. They have installers bid on jobs and so the customer gets low bidder. Low bidder is not usually the best installer. Right now is not a good time to open a flooring store. I've never seen business this slow in my 36 years in this trade. If you don't know how to use the testing equipment and don't know how to use all the flooring tools, you aren't ready.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

struggling said:


> Thanks alot man you know how to shadder a mans dreams, just kidding. Actually I can't tell you the answer to any of your questions, but I'm willing to learn and I learn fast. I know it can't be learned over night or even in a matter of months. Look all the text book stuff is good and all and I'll admit I'm gonna need it, but at the same time you show me how to do it and I can I actually pretty good haven't had any complaints and again I have worked for Empire.


'Tis better _your_ dreams get shattered now, than the h.o's who saved up for three years just so you could come in and hack their investment in 

I'm all for hitting the ground running, but you gotta have the right shoes on first. Flip flops don't cut it in a marathon.

The best thing you could do if you _really_ want to learn this trade, is to get a job with a GOOD established flooring contractor, as a helper...and LEARN the trade. If you are, at this point, already thinking "man I cold make some good scratch in this flooring gig" STOP. 

I'll tell you right now. You ain't gonna make **** for 2-3 years. If you do it right. After that you can start to make some money, and after 5-7 you can make good money (depending on the economy lol). 

Just a thought for you..I have over 20K invested in tools and equipment,...and I don't do carpet and do very little sand and finish work. Some guys have double or even triple that. The first couple years damned near all the profit I made went right back into trying to make more profit...get it?

Still interested?


----------



## struggling

:sad:Maybe you're right I'm not ready, I think I'll take your advise and try and find myself another job helping someone until I'm ready. After all as they say you gotta crawl before you can walk. I really appreciate your input and this is not the last you'll here from me I'm determined to make it and I'll check in on you from time to time just to see how its going out there in the world of flooring. Good luck to ya!!!


----------



## mrghm

PrecisionFloors said:


> 'Tis better _your_ dreams get shattered now, than the h.o's who saved up for three years just so you could come in and hack their investment in
> 
> I'm all for hitting the ground running, but you gotta have the right shoes on first. Flip flops don't cut it in a marathon.
> 
> The best thing you could do if you _really_ want to learn this trade, is to get a job with a GOOD established flooring contractor, as a helper...and LEARN the trade. If you are, at this point, already thinking "man I cold make some good scratch in this flooring gig" STOP.
> 
> I'll tell you right now. You ain't gonna make **** for 2-3 years. If you do it right. After that you can start to make some money, and after 5-7 you can make good money (depending on the economy lol).
> 
> Just a thought for you..I have over 20K invested in tools and equipment,...and I don't do carpet and do very little sand and finish work. Some guys have double or even triple that. The first couple years damned near all the profit I made went right back into trying to make more profit...get it?
> 
> Still interested?


20k is that all my payroll is more than that a week and i am not making huge $$ for the risks i am taking.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

mrghm said:


> 20k is that all my payroll is more than that a week and i am not making huge $$ for the risks i am taking.


You also are not a residential flooring contractor...your profile lists "commercial construction" whatever that really means. I don't run crews. I could, but. At the end of the day I could invest 5 times as much money, have 10 times the headaches, and pocket only 30% more than I do right now.

Work smart not hard. If you are not making huge money for the risks you're taking, whose fault is that. If there is no reward, why take the risk?


----------



## Floordude

cooper04 said:


> I am a college student with a unwavering interest in contracting and construction. I am seriously thinking of starting a flooring business providing contractors and the general public with flooring materials and installation. However, I am not sure how contractors purchase their flooring materials. I was wondering if you all could give any comments or pointers to keep in mind. All advice negative or positive is welcome.




I hope your Major, is going to be in Business, with a Minor in Marketing!!!

Those two things, will put you way ahead, once you get experience as a helper.


----------



## Virginpacific

*Please Dont't*



mark755 said:


> I'm interested in doing floor installation on a part time basis. I've done three houses so far (friends and relatives) and do very good work, but I'm not a licensed contractor. I don't plan to to this as a career, just for some extra cash. I'm a perfectionist and would guarantee all of my work.
> 
> Can someone suggest the best ways to go about getting some projects? Would I need to work under a contractor as a subcontractor? Or perhaps just placing an ad in the local Pennysaver? I'm aware that one needs to get insurance.


I started my Apprenticeship 1969. 3 years. College Business degree as a CERTIFIED installer for MANY years from residential, commercial, cruise ships, Designer and architect work. Served on the Board of directors on the National floor covering Association, head of consumers affair looking after complaints that KNOW IT ALL like you had done.
PLEASE HAVE RESPECT FOR THE REAL TRADE AND OTHER TRADES, LEAVE THE JOB TO PROFESSIONALS EXCEPT IN YOUR OWN HOME.
IF YOU ARE STILL INTERESTED THEN WORK FOR SOMEONE ELSE THAT WILL TRAIN YOU IN A PROPER WAY. O by the way I have 5 years to retirement I think I will become a brain Sergent for the rest of my working years. Did it on my Dog once and he is still alive..


----------



## ArtisanRemod

Become a plumber


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Or an electrician, they go home at 3:00 smelling like cash...


----------



## Virginpacific

*Become a plumber*



ArtisanRemod said:


> Become a plumber


Sound Great I know 2 things about Plumbing.
Crap goes down hill and pay days on Friday


----------



## CO762

Donedat said:


> My advice is get a job. Your unwavering interest only goes so far as the fact that you have zero experience. Get a job at a lumber store, a carpet store or some similar place. Don't quit college. Get a business degree of some sort and take some classes on industry and pay your way through with a low level job within your area of interest.


Good enough to do the dreaded 'quote the whole post' again.


----------



## CO762

cooper04 said:


> All advice negative or positive is welcome.


Sounds like you are in/interested in the distribution/sales/retail/wholesale end of the trades, or wanting to go there.
Advice? Be born earlier--I know I buy lotto tickets too. 

I can't give you much for advice because I don't know you, but getting an undergrad business degree is good. You will be trained in theories and different models, a way of analytical thinking. Summer internships are invaluable and yes, even if they are non-paid because experience is the other half of the puzzle. 

Since algore invented the internet and built his mansions, end point sales has become more and more of a commodity and commodities are numbers driven. 

You want more information? Look around here. I could be considered a flooring guy, so I have a bazillion different places I can buy my tools and materials. Materials are more weight (cost) sensitive, so there's not as much of an option there. (another reason to push foam thingies, LOL!) So with heavy materials, it's vertical integration. But now you're in the retail end of it and can you compete with a big box?
Figure out freight costs and run your numbers.

Tools is more of a place for openings in distribution. But....aside from menards or kmart or the like, tools aren't as much of a commodity as one would think, in my opinion. Materials we use and leave, but tooling we use and continue to do so.  Unlike heavy materials, we can get out tooling from pretty much anywhere any up front fixed costs (shipping) will be spaced out over a longer period of time, so the impact of that over more and more jobs decreases in importance. 

So how do us flooring guys decide to buy our tools? Service. Contractors go back to those that give us great service and those that don't, we only use once, then never buy from them again.

You won't be taught the last thing in school, but after you get out, get a job somewhere in the distribution end of it and you will learn more than what you can be taught in school--but you will also have the training in business methodology. Salesmen start companies, accountants run them.


----------



## Mavis Leonard

cooper04 said:


> I am a college student with a unwavering interest in contracting and construction. I am seriously thinking of starting a flooring business providing contractors and the general public with flooring materials and installation. However, I am not sure how contractors purchase their flooring materials. I was wondering if you all could give any comments or pointers to keep in mind. All advice negative or positive is welcome.


 



by some neepads an geta job instllinfloors chek backin a yaer


quit colleg immediatly you not learn a thing ther that is relavant colleg debt wil destroy yourfuture


----------



## Mavis Leonard

CO762 said:


> Sounds like you are in/interested in the distribution/sales/retail/wholesale end of the trades, or wanting to go there.
> Advice? Be born earlier--I know I buy lotto tickets too.
> 
> I can't give you much for advice because I don't know you, but getting an undergrad business degree is good. You will be trained in theories and different models, a way of analytical thinking. Summer internships are invaluable and yes, even if they are non-paid because experience is the other half of the puzzle.
> 
> Since algore invented the internet and built his mansions, end point sales has become more and more of a commodity and commodities are numbers driven.
> 
> You want more information? Look around here. I could be considered a flooring guy, so I have a bazillion different places I can buy my tools and materials. Materials are more weight (cost) sensitive, so there's not as much of an option there. (another reason to push foam thingies, LOL!) So with heavy materials, it's vertical integration. But now you're in the retail end of it and can you compete with a big box?
> Figure out freight costs and run your numbers.
> 
> Tools is more of a place for openings in distribution. But....aside from menards or kmart or the like, tools aren't as much of a commodity as one would think, in my opinion. Materials we use and leave, but tooling we use and continue to do so. Unlike heavy materials, we can get out tooling from pretty much anywhere any up front fixed costs (shipping) will be spaced out over a longer period of time, so the impact of that over more and more jobs decreases in importance.
> 
> So how do us flooring guys decide to buy our tools? Service. Contractors go back to those that give us great service and those that don't, we only use once, then never buy from them again.
> 
> You won't be taught the last thing in school, but after you get out, get a job somewhere in the distribution end of it and you will learn more than what you can be taught in school--but you will also have the training in business methodology. Salesmen start companies, accountants run them.






colleg is financial suicide


----------



## CO762

Donedat said:


> You might want to work for a general contractor and just lay his floors and maybe do some finish carpentry here and there.


I have no idea what GC he would work for unless it's a relative of his. Most GCs are either price point ones (already have mexicans for that) or are high end, which junior wouldn't be able to touch, but he might be able to push brooms and do other cleanup work. In smaller market/res builders (I'm not in that and never have), anything they don't sub, their own guys do it and if his name is on the job, I don't think they'd have some unskilled, clueless kid doing their work--other than the aforementioned cleanup.

I have masters degree education in business, but I got into the trades more deeply by pushing a broom, throwing out garbage, setting up, moving matierals, etc. for a friend forever in the trades. The kid has to learn how to be a laborer first, then work his way up to finisher and that will take at least a year these days. Then once he can start to do his own work (while doing it under someone else, mind you) he still can't as it takes about a year to become good at installs, doing it full time with the 1-2 years experience as a helper/finisher first. (and mind you, some people do it a long time and never be good)

Different people's mileages will vary.


----------



## CO762

Mavis Leonard said:


> colleg is financial suicide


No, there's a person that has a 'gay/transgendered/lesbian' degree that sued for birth control in law school and I think he/she is doing quite well.
But what the Fluke do I know? lol.

I agree though that most colleges are overpriced for what little they give you. Tech schools are the way to go or 4 year plus tech degrees, a la engineering. Welders are in great demand, as are machinists. But for some reason, people still are programmed to take [fill in the blank] studies majors, or english, or philosophy or basket weaving or....

So yeah, 'higher education is a racket'. Come to think of it, high schools are also a racket.....both financially for the operators of course.


----------



## Mavis Leonard

CO762 said:


> No, there's a person that has a 'gay/transgendered/lesbian' degree that sued for birth control in law school and I think he/she is doing quite well.
> But what the Fluke do I know? lol.
> 
> I agree though that most colleges are overpriced for what little they give you. Tech schools are the way to go or 4 year plus tech degrees, a la engineering. Welders are in great demand, as are machinists. But for some reason, people still are programmed to take [fill in the blank] studies majors, or english, or philosophy or basket weaving or....
> 
> So yeah, 'higher education is a racket'. Come to think of it, high schools are also a racket.....both financially for the operators of course.




peopl wer smarter50 year ago wit less education the were mor prpserous too school is overiced


----------



## CO762

Mavis Leonard said:


> peopl wer smarter50 year ago wit less education the were mor prpserous too school is overiced


So we obviously need to blame firearms, yeah, that's the problem with society, metal, wood and plastic. And global cooling, I mean, global warming, I mean climate change, I mean, well, ah, sorry, gotta go my part time telemarketing job as I have $85K in student loans.......


----------



## Mavis Leonard

CO762 said:


> So we obviously need to blame firearms, yeah, that's the problem with society, metal, wood and plastic. And global cooling, I mean, global warming, I mean climate change, I mean, well, ah, sorry, gotta go my part time telemarketing job as I have $85K in student loans.......



too mny dumbass in tht sitiation an still thnk colleg worthit:laughing::laughing:

tthey cant accep that theywer lied at by their parnts techers an politicins itis th education idustrial complex


----------



## Joegreen

Come to austin and work for me. I'll pay you 100 usd per 6 day week and teach you everything you need to know about installing anything you can walk on, over the course of about 3 years. 

That's how dad taught me when I quit school. Last year I made over a hundred grand, gonna do even better this year


----------



## astor

Hey guys cooper(OP) posted this at 2006,because of you guys being hard on him, he decided not to get into flooring business, but taking job at Wall Street as a hedge fund director:laughing:, now after all we have lived since than, are you guys happy discouraging him?


----------



## Joegreen

astor said:


> Hey guys cooper(OP) posted this at 2006,because of you guys being hard on him, he decided not to get into flooring business, but taking job at Wall Street as a hedge fund director:laughing:, now after all we have lived since than, are you guys happy discouraging him?


Ha I hadn't noticed the post date lmao.


----------



## CO762

astor said:


> Hey guys cooper(OP)


I know. I have a rule to never give advice on something unless it's at least 5 years later because I hate to be wrong. Seems to be working as I've been right all the time far.


----------



## PrecisionFloors

All this thread needs is a camp fire and a drunk uncle.


----------



## CO762

OK, I'm here. Now who has a match?


----------



## Virginpacific

I got the Bud


----------



## Uniqueflooring

*hardwood flooring*

How do I get jobs for this trade, I've been doing flooring for almost 4 years working for my self? Any help on that?


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI

Where are you located? 4 years, you got some learning to do.


----------



## Uniqueflooring

Wilmington NC


----------



## Uniqueflooring

I know a lot, I'm a subcontractor, but I'm having a hard time getting contracts, haven't got a good shot to work for someone that can keep me real busy and show the world of what I can do.


----------



## Metro M & L

What is your marketing budget?


----------



## Uniqueflooring

What's my Marketing Budget? Not sure...


----------



## Metro M & L

If you put zero in, you get zero out. 

Pick a number and spend it. 

Make friends and keep them. 

When you have enough work, keep marketing ao that as people fall off new ones come on.

If you want commercial work, pick up the phone and call them.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI

*Starting A Flooring Business*

What types of Flooring do you install? I'll google Population. Usually you tag up with a retailer, going alone after years of experience and contacts. Getting the product from where? Suppliers sometimes have lists of installers.

Smaller town 125k, what's your training?


----------



## woodfloor

Get a website, and market your service online.


----------



## brando

struggling said:


> :sad:Maybe you're right I'm not ready, I think I'll take your advise and try and find myself another job helping someone until I'm ready. After all as they say you gotta crawl before you can walk. I really appreciate your input and this is not the last you'll here from me I'm determined to make it and I'll check in on you from time to time just to see how its going out there in the world of flooring. Good luck to ya!!!


Take my advice or leave it. i want to share my story and experience. I First started helping on flooring jobs when i was 17, never made ****, but always had an interest. so i stuck with it. The pay was horrible because i didnt have any experience, or streangth. i was always proud of the work i did even if i never seen any money. well for a while it was kind of a cool hobby to practice for fun we can say.... while i was still learning the ropes Well i eventually responded to an add on craigslist for flooring help. A very elderly installer in his 60s hired me and payed me a rate of $110 per day for help. granted he got his moneys worth out of me with the ammount of work he was taking everyday. but no matter what i always stuck with it. your body eventually gets used to the sores and aches that come along with the work, thats when you begin to put the puzzle together. your body gets stronger and you start getting in the motion of things, and you start learning new techniques everyday. well eventually you will have enough " Confidence " to venture out onto your own. Here i am couple years later, 21 yrs old, own a van and about $3,500 worth of tools for carpet and hard surface... Alot of the money you make will be back invested into tools and supplies. its up to you how you balance spending cost, and profit. so once you get the hand of that, you can set low cost spending budgets and daily goals and compete. Its a very tough scale to balance tho, Definitely requires good valuable experience. but once you are on your feet it gets alot easier. Like i said im 21 with van and tools... and ill be the first to say.. theres a lot i still have to learn before i get to where i want to be. One step at a time my friend... Also, if you plan on being serious with the business. go buy the brand ProKnee's. they will save your knees, back, and energy while working. Healthy dieting is a Bonus here too.


----------



## brando

*flooring exp.*



struggling said:


> :sad:Maybe you're right I'm not ready, I think I'll take your advise and try and find myself another job helping someone until I'm ready. After all as they say you gotta crawl before you can walk. I really appreciate your input and this is not the last you'll here from me I'm determined to make it and I'll check in on you from time to time just to see how its going out there in the world of flooring. Good luck to ya!!!


Take my advice or leave it. i want to share my story and experience. I First started helping on flooring jobs when i was 17, never made ****, but always had an interest. so i stuck with it. The pay was horrible because i didnt have any experience, or streangth. i was always proud of the work i did even if i never seen any money. well for a while it was kind of a cool hobby to practice for fun we can say.... while i was still learning the ropes Well i eventually responded to an add on craigslist for flooring help. A very elderly installer in his 60s hired me and payed me a rate of $110 per day for help. granted he got his moneys worth out of me with the ammount of work he was taking everyday. but no matter what i always stuck with it. your body eventually gets used to the sores and aches that come along with the work, thats when you begin to put the puzzle together. your body gets stronger and you start getting in the motion of things, and you start learning new techniques everyday. well eventually you will have enough " Confidence " to venture out onto your own. Here i am couple years later, 21 yrs old, own a van and about $3,500 worth of tools for carpet and hard surface... Alot of the money you make will be back invested into tools and supplies. its up to you how you balance spending cost, and profit. so once you get the hand of that, you can set low cost spending budgets and daily goals and compete. Its a very tough scale to balance tho, Definitely requires good valuable experience. but once you are on your feet it gets alot easier. Like i said im 21 with van and tools... and ill be the first to say.. theres a lot i still have to learn before i get to where i want to be. One step at a time my friend... Also, if you plan on being serious with the business. go buy the brand ProKnee's. they will save your knees, back, and energy while working. Healthy dieting is a Bonus here too.


----------



## Evan1968

"Paddles!" 
"Clear!"
It's alive!!


* May I interest you in some capital letters or maybe a paragraph break?


----------

